# Cannon 200D



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

My kids bless them bought me this for Christmas as I had been using my dad's old SLR so now looking to put the older long lenses on this new body. I am used to setting the camera up manually so this part automatic function a great aspect.

John Tht.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Enjoy and welcome to another expensive hobby. 

Not sure what, if any lenses you’ve got...the Canon 50mm 1.8 lens is a good one to go for, cheap and cheerful and gives great results, the 1.4 is better, better built also, but carries a price tag with it. Sigma also do a 50mm which is well worth a look at. 

What lenses are you considering ?
What did you get with the kit or was it just body only ?


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Not a good start getting the spelling of your Canon wrong!


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

You might have to buy an adapter ring to fit old lenses to a DSLR and the auto focus won't work, if you try to put the lens on the camera don't force it on if it doesn't smoothly go on it doesn't fit.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes Big brother thinking of use others lenses from my SLR on this, although the autofocus is adjustable not a problem to do it manually. 

Great for car detailing good results and transfer.

The adapter is about £25 any other 150mm lens anyone may suggest from experience..

John Tht.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Enjoy and welcome to another expensive hobby.
> 
> Not sure what, if any lenses you've got...the Canon 50mm 1.8 lens is a good one to go for, cheap and cheerful and gives great results, the 1.4 is better, better built also, but carries a price tag with it. Sigma also do a 50mm which is well worth a look at.
> 
> ...


I agree, it is a bloody expensive hobby. I have built up my equipment over the years, going from budget SLRs through a selection of Canon digital SLRs, and now own a Canon 5D mkiii, and 5 L series lens plus a teleconverter, a Gitzo carbon tripod plus Speedlite flashguns and macro flashings and many other items. But what has been really expensive has been the purchase of a selection of Lee filters, I seem to remember the polariser was about £200 including the mounting ring. The grad filters and Big and Little Stoppers are excellent. I would recommend anyone photographing cars to invest in a polariser, although you don't have to spend what I did! Polarisers cut the glare from the car, and enrich the colour, also bringing out the clouds in better definition whilst making the sky much more blue.
Sadly I have not used my equipment much at all since my last trip to Zermatt in June 2019, due to the pandemic I haven't travelled anywhere to do any landscape photography.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

It’s always something I have really wanted to get into, photographing Cars and Aircraft, but never know where to start and scared by the cost of it all, is the 200d a good place to start?


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

bluechimp said:


> It's always something I have really wanted to get into, photographing Cars and Aircraft, but never know where to start and scared by the cost of it all, is the 200d a good place to start?


 A 200D is a good camera to start with, but if you enjoy it and want to do more, you will find it's limitations. But if you want to start out not knowing if you will become hooked, then it's not too much money. As with all cropped sensor SLRs, the ISO is a big limitation. Whilst a cropped sensor effectively gives you more reach on your lens, typically you multiply the lens focal reach by 1.6. A full frame camera is just that, so a 300mm lens will give you 300mm, whereas a camera such as the 200D, on a 300mm lens will give you 480mm reach. But as you crank the ISO up on the 200D, you will get a hell of a lot of noise in the images. 
Photographing aircraft is very rewarding, but can be difficult, as the fast changing light conditions can fool the camera. 
I started off with Rebel SLRs, and as I progressed I upgraded my equipment and now have full professional equipment, but it took me years to get there. It is a very rewarding hobby, but, as with any hobby, it gets very expensive.
I would say to get the best SLR you can afford, and justify too. See how you go, and take it from there.


----------

